# Suns-Knicks Trade



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Was the Suns-Knicks trade good for the well-being of the Suns franchise?

Suns receive: Antonio McDyess, Milos Vujanic, Maceij Lampe, Charlie Ward, Howard Eisley, and 2 Future 1st Round Picks

Knicks Receive: Stephon Marbury and Penny Hardaway

*This move clears a great deal of cap room and moves Penny's ugly contract that has about $40mil left. This helps the Suns get in position to make a run at Kobe Bryant next year. The Suns appear to be the most eligible suitor for Kobe should he leave LA. The Suns were in last place in the Western Conference - w/ Amare and Zarko not in the lineup.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yes,

If they get Kobe, the Suns GM deserves a lot of praise for having the balls to pull this off and pulling the right strings. 

Even without Kobe, they have a ton of young talent, and they're headed in the right direction.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

For those that voted, I'd like to hear why you voted. Thanks!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes, because rebuilding in a fast way is better than retaining the players for a long period prior to their borderline success.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It's going to depend on what we can do with the cap room, and how solid our future is at PG with Barbosa and/or Vujanic (if last night is any indicator, things aren't looking so bad).

If we end up overpaying a free agent (not Kobe), I think it could be a horrible move.. but I don't think the C's would break up a young core, all signed long term, without some kind of contingency plan, so only time will tell on this one..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I voted yes. ALL (just about) my friends hate the trade for the Suns, but they don't understand expiring contracts, 1st round picks ETC., and getting rid of long term contracts.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

This was a complete steal for the Suns, even if they don't sign Kobe.

I could see this deal for the Knicks if it made them a championship contender. But it doesn't. They go from being a 30-35 win team to a 40-45 win team-- and they won't be improving beyond that anytime soon.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

I voted yes this was a good deal for Phoenix. Not only for next season with the amount of cap space they have, but they did add some decent players. Even if McDyess only regains 50% of his old form, that made him such a good player, he will be good enough for the Suns and provide some much needed rebounding and inside presence to go along with Amare. Charlie and Howard might not be the best pointguards in the game, but they will give good backup minutes and sometimes even start for the Suns when Barbosa is not playing well (if they dont get waived). Lampe probably has more of a chance to play and devolop with the Suns and gives the suns even more size. 


Yes its unforunate that the suns traded Marbury, but Barbosa will take over and do a really good job for the Suns. Phoenix has a large Serbian community which might influence Milos to come play next year plus with his teammate from the national team Zarko Cabarkapa being here, he wont be as lonely like he would have in newyork.

As for next year, the suns will have a lot of cap room and im sure they will sign some really good free agents since they already have amare and marion to make the team look appealing (unlike utah who had noone appealing for stars to come play with). While newyork is stuck with those players for a long time and only Marbury, Williams and Kurt Thomas have any trade value (who on earth would ever want KVH? yuck).

I dont think the Suns have given up on this season, as soon as amare and zarko heal and get back in the lineup, they will start winning again. they arent nowhere close to being the worst team in the league and even though they are going have to fight hard for a birth in the playoffs, its not that far off for them and other teams can suffer injuries and lose key games.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Undecided.

I don't like the fact that the Suns gave up one of the best PGs in the league, yet I'm excited with the young propects (and picks) they were able to get back. Now this would be a steal if the Suns traded Marion instead of Marbury. It is easier to fill the SF spot than the PG spot.

As it stands now, the Suns are NOT in position to get Kobe, if he's to opt out. The Suns need to clear another 5-7 millions at the least to make a run at Kobe. But if they do get under the cap enough and snapped Kobe next summer, this trade would view as the foudation of bigger picture (getting Kobe).

Will the Suns get Kobe? Will the young players (Lampe, Vujanic, Barboso) pan out? Will the extra cap room really help? Only time could tell...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I voted yes. Great trade for the suns in teh future, and gives them something to do now. The thing I liked the trade the most, is they kind of rewarded Marbury. They said "hey, if were going to trade him, lets trade him to the one place he wants to go" He wasw the only player that gave his all every game, and for that we will miss him, but this is kind of a reward for him, and I commend the Colangelos for that.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> I voted yes. Great trade for the suns in teh future, and gives them something to do now. The thing I liked the trade the most, is they kind of rewarded Marbury. They said "hey, if were going to trade him, lets trade him to the one place he wants to go" He wasw the only player that gave his all every game, and for that we will miss him, but this is kind of a reward for him, and I commend the Colangelos for that.


That's a great point. They're not going to the Clippers, they get to play at MSG now.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i voted for undecided because we know what penny and starbury can do. Vujanic/lampe are still a mystery as to how well they perform in the NBA, Eisley is a waste of money, Ward is decent backup, Mcdyess is done, the wild card of course are the two picks. THe picks can either be a gem or a waste because drafts are always a crap shoot. At the present the knicks win this trade because starbury is definitly a top 3-4 guard in the league, Penny can still play but his contract is ugly. in the future the suns might win out so you never know.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm waiting till the offseason to see what happens. If they sign Kobe it will be one of the best moves lately. If they don't get Kobe it will be the worst trade lately. Also don't forget that there are some other pretty good FAs this offseason. If they can't get Kobe they could still go after Wallace,Okur, Nash(doubt it but you never know), and others.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Well with only 8 million, i doubt we can get Kobe. But even we dont, it wont be one of the worst moves ever, I will ave to see what Pick and who we get.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I think this is a GREAT trade for Phoenix. Here's why.

Even with Marbury, the Suns aren't going to win this year. They don't have a chance, lets be realistic with or without injuries. They are a 2nd tier Western Conference team (with Minnesota and the Rockets), they dont have a chance realistically so "blowing up the season" isn't that much of a problem. Perhaps they finish 10th now instead off 8th. I'm sorry to be so pessimistic, but it's realistic.

So what does that mean? Well this trade is great. It gives them some cap room to add some talent next year, maybe a good veteran leader. It also brings in two players who can be added to the already young core (Lampe and Milos) and all that is lost is Marburry. Losing Hardaway is great for the team. For what he added on the court, his leadership is questionable, and the cap room he takes up is huge, so that's good. 

Losing Marbury may be a good thing. This is a player who has a reputation for getting down on his teammates, his team etc. when things go bad. The Suns aren't playing that well this year, so maybe Coangelo is just preventing the inevitable. Who knows. I know this is going to anger a lot of people, but I think Marbury is overrated. He isn't going to lead the Knicks anywhere, maybe to the 5th spot instead of the 8th. Would he have helped Phoenix out? Does it matter that much? They already have a great player in Marion and a future superstar in Amare...and like I said, it doesn't matter, they couldn't win this year so what's the big deal? He's only going to get older...

For the Suns, they have to play for the long term. It's the realistic approach. Look at the other teams in the West. Sacto will be strong for the next 3-4 years. The Lakers may be in rebuilding mode next year. SanAntonio will be strong for 3-4 years. Dallas will likely be ripped apart if they dont win. If you look at it, Phoenix with their young core, and Houston are teams whose time to win isn't now, but in the next 3 to 4 years.

A little on Kobe. It's premature to say that Kobe is coming to Phoenix. It's what I thought when I heard about all the cap space, but if you think about it, it's a pipe dream. Firstly, Kobe has shown no interest. Secondly, Kobe is going to want to go somewhere where he is the undisputed star (if he choses to leave LA). Would Phoenix be the place? With Amare and Marion? He's give them a good chance to win, but I would bet Kobe will be more concerned with his legacy, as he's already won 3-4 titles. And finally, Kobe may be in jail. Not to get way off track here, but all we are hearing now is "leaks" and "plants" in the media from the defense, all the posturing by them in court etc. He's going to trial so it says there is some evidence. I'm not going to go out on a limb and say he'll be in jail, but it's also a possibility. People talk about how their is no chance, but that's naieve. Be nice if it were true and that he was only guilty of adultery, but until the real evidence is put to a jury, all the media reports mean nothing.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Yeah, I totally agree with you 100%. With the strength of the Kings, Spurs and LAkers, we werent going to win. No the suns just need a decent C and a SG and we are set.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I chose undecided, because who knows what will happen for the Suns with this trade.

What *IF* Kobe signs with the Suns? What *IF* he doesn't? What *IF* the Suns get two good players with the draft picks? What *IF* Lampe and Milos turn out to be great? What *IF* they don't? What *IF* McDyess regains form? What *IF* he doesn't? 

In case you didn't notice, the theme is *IF*. With Marbury, you know what you've got: A top notch PG. With these draft picks and prospects, you never know what you'll get. And as far as Kobe, the Suns have like a 20% chance of getting him. You think just because of the Sun's coach he will leave from LA, the place that has loved him like a son? 

I just don't see Kobe leaving LA. Lakers that is.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I suppose you had to look at it this way.

In the next 2-3 years, Phoenix would probably be a playoff team, although just a first round or second round team. Especially since West just got better, with Dallas, Spurs, Kings, Lakers, Wolves all being clearly superior as teams.

Suns can either keep Marbury, Marion and Stoudamire, probably win 42 this year, mid 40s next year and possibly crack the 50 wins in 2005-06. But short lived Playoff runs none the less.


I see Colangelo wanted to re-structure suns so that in 2-3 years we can be a superteam that will be competing with atleast top 5 in the west, even going deep in the playoff race.



But whats puzzling me, is you need a mega star, someone similar to Tim Duncan, KG etc that are franchise players.

Amare is good, Marion is good, but they are not in the same level as these guys... I do believe Suns are going for a big fish this off-season. Many says its Kobe, its probably the most likely scenario, but the guy is stll iffy, he may even go to jail.



But getting younger, and getting more european players suggest that the suns are adjusting to the trend in the nba... shooters, zone defense specialists and fast pace (see Kings)

hopefully it all pans out well....


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> But getting younger, and getting more european players suggest that the suns are adjusting to the trend in the nba... shooters, zone defense specialists and fast pace (see Kings)


That's exactly right. The Kings have proven that you can be a contender without a Shaq or a Duncan. In fact, they have proved that by playing intelligent team basketball they can win without Chris Webber.


----------

